# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  [Anleitung] KDE-Desktop-Modding for Dummies

## stokedfish

Hallo!  :-) 

Vielleicht habt ihr euch auch schon gefragt, wie man so tolle Desktops hinbringt, die man oft in Screenshots zu sehen bekommt - hier ein kleines Tutorial für KDE!  ;-) 

Alle erwähnten Installationspfade können je nach Distri leicht unterschiedlich sein. Generell sind sie aber problemlos zu finden... :-)

Ändern kann man folgendes: 
- Icons (die Symbole auf dem Desktop)
- Themes (Designs)
- Wallpapers (Hintergrundbilder)
- Styles (Stile)
- Window-Decorations und Windowmanagers (Fensterdekorationen/-manager)
- Colors (Farben)
- Screensavers (Bildschirmschoner)
- Mouse Themes (Maus-Zeiger)
- Splash-Screens (Screen beim aufbooten)
- KDE-Applets (kleine Desktop-Programme)
- System-Sounds (Systemtöne)
- Virtuelle Desktops
- Karamba/Superkaramba (spezielles KDE-Tool)
... und vieles mehr! ;-)

Als super Quellen für obige Elemente haben sich...
http://www.kde-look.org/ und
http://freshmeat.net/
erwiesen!  ;-) 


1. Wallpapers
Gute Quellen sind:
http://www.misanthropia.net/
http://www.rootboard.de/forums/wallpaper.php 
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=wallall

Das passende Wallpaper einfach in das Verzeichnis  /opt/kde3/share/wallpapers/ packen. Dann das Control Center starten, dort bei "Look and Feel" auf "Background" gehen. Auf den "Wallpaper" Tab switchen und den gewünschten Hintergrund einstellen. Hier lassen sich sogar mehrere Bilder anwählen, die man dann in einem selbst definierten Intervall wechseln lassen kann!  ;-) 


2. Themes
Themes gibts hier:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xc...mode=themesall
http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/957/?topic_id=957

Themes legen das Aussehen von Menus und mehr fest. Gewünschtes Theme saugen und installieren, extrahieren oder kompilieren. Es empfiehlt sich, alle Themes in einem eigenen Ordner im /home Verzeichnis zu sammeln. Nun Kontrollzentrum öffnen, auf "Erscheinungsbild und Design" und dort auf "Design-Verwaltung". Theme hinzufügen und mit anwenden übernehmen.


3. Styles
Für Styles guckt man hier:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xc...mode=themesall

Der Stil legt das Aussehen von Knöpfen, Menus, Bildlaufleisten etc. fest. Gewünschter Style saugen und installieren, extrahieren oder kompilieren. Es empfiehlt sich, alle Styles in einem eigenen Ordner im /home Verzeichnis zu sammeln. Nun auf "Erscheinungsbild und Design" und dort auf "Stil". Hier die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen und fertig!


4. Icons
Quellen für Icons:
http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/957/?topic_id=957
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=iconsall

Icons runterladen, entpacken und in /usr/share/icons verschieben. Nun auf "Erscheinungsbild und Design" und dort auf "Symbole". Hier die gewünschte Iconsammlung wählen - finito!


5. Fensterdekorationen und WM's
Quellen:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xc...=windowdecoall
http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/925/?topic_id=925 (IceWM)

Mit Fensterdekorationen kann man den Stil für den Rahmen und die Titelleistenknöpfe um die Fenster auswählen. KDE-Look.org bietet solche für IceWM und KWin (Native) an. IceWM und KWin sind sogenannte Windowmanager, die das Aussehen von Fenstern festlegen. Hier gibt es unter Linux eine riesige Auswahl an unterschiedlichen WM's, etwas rumtesten lohnt sich also in jedem Falle.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl davon:
http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/56/?topic_id=56

Dabei gibt es grafisch betonte, wie z.B. Enlightenment, aber auch sehr minimalistische, unter anderem EvilWM. Der Standard-WM von KDE heisst KWin. KDE an sich ist lediglich eine Desktopumgebung, die für Menus, den Kicker ("Start-Knopf") und Taskleisten verantwortlich ist. Das Aussehen von Fenstern bestimmt aber der Windowmanager. So lassen sich mit KDE nach Belieben WM's benutzen, man ist also nicht an KWin gebunden. Oft werden DE's (Desktopumgebungen) und WM's (Windowmanager) in einen Topf geworfen, man sollte sie jedoch klar unterscheiden.

WM's sucht man sich am besten in Google oder auf www.rpmseek.com - hat man seinen Favoriten gefunden, installiert man diesen und sollte ihn nun automatisch beim KDE-Login Fenster auswählen können (unten rechts).

IceWM Themes kommen zum Beispiel in /.kde/share/apps/kwin/icewm-the-themes/ im HOME-Verzeichnis. Nun ins Kontrollzentrum, dort unter "Erscheinungsbild und Design" die Option "Fensterdekorationen" wählen. Der Rest sollte sich selbst erklären...  ;-) 


6. Farben und Farbschemata
Quelle:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=colorall

Farbschematas kommen in .kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/ im HOME Verzeichnis. Die Dateinamen haben die Endung .kcsrc - auswählen kann man sie im Kontrollzentrum unter "Erscheinungsbild & Design" / "Farben"...  :smokin: 


7. Bildschirmschoner
Quelle: 
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xc...de=screensaver

Am besten einfach das Packer xscreensaver installieren, es entählt rund 150 verschiedene Bildschirmschoner, da sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein. Dann im Kontrollzentrum unter "Erscheinungsbild und Design" wie gewohnt einrichten.


8. Virtuelle Desktops
Virtuelle Desktops helfen, die Übersicht auf dem Bildschirm zu erhalten. Sie sind je nach WM unterschiedlich geregelt, eine generelle Anleitung gibt es nicht. Bei KWin einfach einen Rechtsklich auf die virtuellen Desktops in der Taskleiste machen, dann bequem konfigurieren.


9. Splash-Screens
Quelle:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=splash

Splash-Screens legen das Aussehen des Willkommenscreens fest beim Aufstarten von KDE. Runterladen, in .kde/share/apps/ksplash/pics vom HOME Verzeichnis entpacken - fertig! 


10. KDE-Applets
Quelle:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xc...e=improvements

Kleine Tools, die alles mögliche unter KDE anzeigen. Einfach auf die Taskleiste klicken (Rechtsklick) dann "Add - Applet" und die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen. Ein sehr gutes Tool ist z.B. KNewsticker. Einfach ausprobieren! ;-)


11. System-Sounds
Quelle: 
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xc...mode=soundsall

Auch hier gibt es ganze Sound-Packete im Angebot, welche die Standard Systemtöne ersetzen. Zuerst nach .kde/share im HOME Verzeichnis browsen, dort einen Ordner Namens "Sounds" erstellen. Jetzt einfach alle heruntergeladenen Töne in dieses Verzeichnis entpacken. Dann im Kontrollzentrum unter "Sound and Multimedia" / "System Notifications" die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen.


12. Karamba/Superkaramba
Quelle:
http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=karamba
http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/

Karamba ist... absolut genial!  ;-) Es erlaubt es, unterschiedlichste KDE-Elemente zu ersetzen und z.B. transparent in den Desktop einzubinden. Dies geschieht mit Themes. Ich empfehle den Download von Superkaramba, da es im Gegensatz zu Karamba auch dynamische Icons darstellen kann, also Zoom-Effekte und so. Karamba Themes funktionieren auch für Superkaramba, umgekehrt geht es aber nicht, also aufpassen!

Am Besten zuerst Superkaramba installieren, dann ein paar Themes saugen, diese im Home-Verzeichnis in einem separatem Ordner sammeln (für jedes Theme einen Unterordner!) und dort entpacken. Nun Superkaramba starten, dann im Pop-Up Fenster ein Theme auswählen und fertig. Weitere Themes können bequem mit Rechtsklick an das erste angedockt werden, so dass man beliebig viele Themes auf einmal laufen lassen kann.

Am Ende kann man dann die Taskleiste verstecken und hat einen angepassten Desktop nach seinen persönlichen Wünschen. Möglich sind zum Beispiel transparente Anzeige/Bedienung von xmms, CPU-Auslastung, Newsticker, Kalender etc...  ;-) Einfach mal austesten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tholle

Vielen Dank für die Mühe... Kann sicher der Eine oder der Ander was mit anfangen...

( Ich gehöre zu den Anderen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   )

Vielen Dank

THOLLE

----------


## stokedfish

> _Original geschrieben von tholle_ 
> *Vielen Dank für die Mühe... Kann sicher der Eine oder der Ander was mit anfangen...
> 
> ( Ich gehöre zu den Anderen     )
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> THOLLE*


Bitte!  :Smilie:  

Ist auch eher "von Newbie für Newbies" gedacht, eigentlich ja alles selbsterklärend, was ich oben beschrieben habe. War mir halt langweilig...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[+1]

----------


## cham

Vielen Dank für die tolle Anleitung!  :Smilie: 

Leider hab ich aber trotz der ausführlichen Beschreibung einige Probleme!  :Frown: 

1. Wenn ich ein Wallpaper is das Verzeichnis /opt/kde3/share/wallpapers/ kopieren will bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung: "Zugriff verweigert. Schreiben nicht möglich auf /opt/kde3/share/wallpapers/xxx.jpg.part"
??? (ich weiß, dass man Wallpapers auch per Pfad auswählen kann, aber ich wollte sie in dem Ordner sammeln.)

2. Ich hab mir ein Theme runtergeladen, extrahiert und wollte es über das Kontrollbereich einstellen, aber bei mir gibt es nur den Menüpunkt "Erscheinungsbild" nicht "Erscheinungsbild und Design", weshalb ich auch keine Designs bzw. Stile einstellen kann!  :Frown: 

Vielleicht kann mir (einem totalen noob  :Smilie: ) von euch zu einem schönen Desktop verhelfen  :Smilie: 

mfg

----------


## HEMIcuda

Mach mal als root auf der Shell ein


```
chmod o+w /opt/kde3/share/wallpapers/
```

wenn das fuer Dich kein zu grosses Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.

'cuda

----------


## cham

thx  :Smilie: 
das klappt jetzt schonmal  :Smilie:  

aber die Themes und Styles gehen immer noch nicht  :Frown:

----------


## HEMIcuda

Ich nehme an, Du hast Dir KDE deutsch eingestellt.
Da heisst das Ding "Designverwaltung".

'cuda

----------


## cham

Das ist es ja  :Frown: 
Diesen Menüpunkt gibt es bei mir nicht!  :Confused:  

Mach ich irgendwas falsch?! Rechtsklick auf Desktop - Arbeitsfläche einrichten - Erscheinungsbild ?
Da gibts den Menüpunkt einfach nicht!  :Frown:

----------


## cham

kann mir denn keiner helfen?  :Frown:

----------


## TorquatoT

Hi,
du mußt das KDE-Kontrollzentrum starten (kcontrol), da gibt's einen Unterpunkt "Look and Feel" (oder Aussehen o.ä.). Dort lassen sich dann Styles und Themes einstellen.
Ciao M.

----------


## cham

Danke  :Smilie: 
Aber auch dort gibt es keinen Unterpunkt "Designverwaltung"  :Frown:   :Frown:  

bin ich blind?!

----------


## TorquatoT

Doch, das muß eigentlich da sein!
Die eigentliche Einstellung geht aber über -Fensterdekoration und -Stil.
anhänegend ein Screenshot, wie das bei mir aussieht.

----------


## cham

hmm...bei mir gibt es den Punkt wirklich nicht!  :Frown: 

-> siehe anlage

----------


## cham

keiner ne Idee?

----------


## TorquatoT

Moin,
ich weiß ja nicht ganz genau was du machen willst, aber zum Ändern (und Neuinstallieren) von Themes und Styles sind die Menüpuntkte *Fensterdekorationen* und *Stil* , die Designverwaltung hab ich noch nie gebraucht.
coa, m:

----------


## cham

dort kann ich ja aber nur vorinstallierte Themes auswählen. Um neue Designs importieren zu können  muss ich doch die Designverwaltung benützen.

----------


## igor

Hi.

Bei mir war das auch so. Ich musste noch was nachinstallieren. (So ein Blödsinn). Ich weiss nur nicht mehr wie das hiess. ktheme oder so ähnlich. such einfach mal in deiner Distribution.

Gruß

----------


## cham

Danke  :Smilie: 
aber leider find ich dazu nichts  :Frown:

----------


## gruni

Zu dem Thema hab ich was passendes:
Mein selfmade Linux-Background in 1024x768:

http://www.alex-grunert.de/images/wo...d_1024x768.jpg

----------


## Lordofthematrix

ich finde bei mir den .kde/share/apps/ksplash/pics Ordner nicht  :Frown: 
bis .kde/share/apps geht es noch, aber dort ist kein Ordner der ksplash heißt  :EEK!:  
ich habe suse 8.2

----------


## Lucky_L

> _Original geschrieben von Lordofthematrix_ 
> *ich finde bei mir den .kde/share/apps/ksplash/pics Ordner nicht 
> bis .kde/share/apps geht es noch, aber dort ist kein Ordner der ksplash heißt  
> ich habe suse 8.2*



probiers mal indem du das verzeichnis einfach erstellst.

----------


## Jenne

Schau mal unter  /opt/kde3/share/apps/ksplash 

Notfalls mal Dateien suchen und *ksplash* eingeben.  :Wink:

----------


## Lordofthematrix

> _Original geschrieben von Jenne_ 
> *Schau mal unter  /opt/kde3/share/apps/ksplash 
> 
> Notfalls mal Dateien suchen und *ksplash* eingeben. *


Danke das Verzeichnis geht

----------


## lukesky

für themes und stiles sollte man kdelib inst haben .. da dort kinstalltheme mit bei ist (wenn ich mich net irre) und das brauchen die meisten themes  :Smilie:

----------


## eRin

Hi,

wow, vielen Dank für deine Mühe diese umfassende Anleitung zu schreiben  :Smilie: 

Aber ich hab da nen paar Fragen  :Big Grin:  :




> _Original geschrieben von stokedfish_ 
> 
> Mit Fensterdekorationen kann man den Stil für den Rahmen und die Titelleistenknöpfe um die Fenster auswählen. KDE-Look.org bietet solche für IceWM und KWin (Native) an. IceWM und KWin sind sogenannte Windowmanager, die das Aussehen von Fenstern festlegen. Hier gibt es unter Linux eine riesige Auswahl an unterschiedlichen WM's, etwas rumtesten lohnt sich also in jedem Falle.
> 
> Hier eine kleine Auswahl davon:
> http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/56/?topic_id=56
> 
> Dabei gibt es grafisch betonte, wie z.B. Enlightenment, aber auch sehr minimalistische, unter anderem EvilWM. Der Standard-WM von KDE heisst KWin. KDE an sich ist lediglich eine Desktopumgebung, die für Menus, den Kicker ("Start-Knopf") und Taskleisten verantwortlich ist. Das Aussehen von Fenstern bestimmt aber der Windowmanager. So lassen sich mit KDE nach Belieben WM's benutzen, man ist also nicht an KWin gebunden. Oft werden DE's (Desktopumgebungen) und WM's (Windowmanager) in einen Topf geworfen, man sollte sie jedoch klar unterscheiden.
> 
> ...


Bedeutet das, dass ich zum Beispiel Fluxbox nehmen könnte um die Fensterdeko anzeigen zu lassen? Wenn ja, wie geht das bzw. gibts irgendwo nähere Infos darüber? Würde mich schon stark interessieren ..  :Smilie:  ... das wars auch schon  :Wink: 

thx und greetz eRin ..

----------


## flashbeast

hi! weißt du vielleicht auch wie man das crystal-theme installiert bekommt? ich krieg das einfach nicht hin und hab deswegen schonmal mein kde abgeschossen  :Frown:

----------

